# Did you miss me?



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm back safe and sound from Egypt 

Got an extra 3 days in the sun for free so couldnt complain 

J
xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

As All Bundy would say with every shot so far :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> As All Bundy would say with every shot so far :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Hi Jess, Of course we did,it's been very peaceful lately.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

You'll be pleased to know that I got back safe an sound with an awesome tan lol

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> You'll be pleased to know that I got back safe an sound with an awesome tan lol
> 
> J
> xx


Hi Jess, Awesome doing spray tan as well as repairs now then. :lol: :wink: 
Welcome back Jess.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lol no no my is natural  helps when you use bronzing oil instead of suntan lotion lol

I
Xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> Lol no no my is natural  helps when you use bronzing oil instead of suntan lotion lol IXx


Hi, This Post is no good without pics. :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Welcome back


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hoggy said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol no no my is natural  helps when you use bronzing oil instead of suntan lotion lol IXx
> ...


Agreed! 8)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol no no my is natural  helps when you use bronzing oil instead of suntan lotion lol IXx
> ...


Careful what you wish for Hoggy !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

gogs said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


Hi, I think Jess is a changed girl, so unlikely to see any holiday pics.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Lollypop86 said:


> I'm back safe and sound from Egypt
> 
> Got an extra 3 days in the sun for free so couldnt complain
> 
> ...


And the squits I would think. Everybody I know who as been to Egypt has come back with them. :roll:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Its part of the Egypt holiday experience

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hilly10 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back safe and sound from Egypt
> ...


4th time to Egypt and 4th time without anything wrong lol 2nd year I was over run with mozzie bites and had to have an injection, this year had 1 and took an antihistamine and then didnt get anymore 

My instagram page may suggest I'm not changed.......but haters on here will continue to hate lol

Booking dominican for May and Egypt again for November  cant wait!

J
xx


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Have you been reunited with your bikini yet or has Hoggy pinched it? :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

mighTy Tee said:


> Have you been reunited with your bikini yet or has Hoggy pinched it? :lol:


I think it was Gogs actually lol joke!

I got my case this morning.....finally......with my 200 cigs still in it lol

J
xx


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

:-o

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

gogs said:


> :-o
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Who is this? :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Skeee said:


> Who is this? :wink:


 :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Who is this? :wink:


And there was me thinking we were friends lol

J
Xx


----------

